

Ask HN: Great Interview Answers? - CyberFonic

There are many posts of the hopeless answers candidates give at technical interviews, and they are good for a laugh.  Now for something positive and inspiring ... What were the question you asked, the best answers you got and how the interviewee (I'm assuming they were good enough to be hired) turned out to be in the long term?
======
sharpn
Assuming their answers are all honest & display competence, I've found that
the quality of _questions_ a candidate asks are a better long-term indicators
of likely success.

~~~
CyberFonic
You mention the quality of the candidate's questions. Do you find those
questions are general or an indication that they did some research before
coming to the interview and thus specific to your company and/or the
technologies that you use?

------
ScottWhigham
Maybe it's just me but I don't remember any but I definitely remember the bad
ones.

